# Baggio's pics



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Baggio's pics

Had to resize them


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Baggio's pics


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

What a incredible back that v goes right through to the lower back awesome.:lift:


----------



## sonique (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW !!!

Geat physique, mate...

Your avatar don´t make justice to your body man. Cahnge it 

I like your back too.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking realy good mate, good size, shape and condition.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like the back shot with the lower back muscles.

That looks pretty cool.


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

thanks hackskii for sorting that out for me mate, i really appreciate it, & thanks guys for all your positive comments, its what helps me keep motivated. not bad for a 20 yr old eh...


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

anybody else feel free to critique


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Baggio said:


> anybody else feel free to critique


Yah, the third pick with the bicep shot you look mad

You did say critique:eek:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

LOL at Hacks! Good stuff bro! Very good build how long you been training? what are your goals dude?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey hey your some size for a young lad my friend!!

you look like me at the mo (little bit more fat on me though!)

you must do alot of deads eh?

need to see your wheels mate!! you got any?

mine are lagging behind abit but on there way!!

keep it up mate you got great potential imo well done


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

20?

Look a bit more mature than that.

Have you done any cycles?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Baggio you look awsome. If you want you can use this avatar.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I might use that for my avatar.

I like the intense look........

Grrrrrr......


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Baggio said:


> thanks hackskii for sorting that out for me mate, i really appreciate it, & thanks guys for all your positive comments, its what helps me keep motivated. not bad for a 20 yr old eh...


20yrs old wtf? jesus, you got some great potential for sure m8, lookin very good, what bout wheels?


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

Cap said:


> LOL at Hacks! Good stuff bro! Very good build how long you been training? what are your goals dude?


 thanks buddy, been training about 4 years now, i would like 2 reach 16 stone in my current condition (currently 13 st 13lbs).


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

BIG-UNC said:


> hey hey your some size for a young lad my friend!!
> 
> you look like me at the mo (little bit more fat on me though!)
> 
> ...


thanks big unc, like yours my legs are a little bit behind, need 2 work on them, i'll get some pics up of them soon. i dont do deads much anymore tbh, i think the defintion in my lower back comes from squatting regularly.


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

reply to hackskii, lol i took that picture myself its my concentration face lol.

yeah i have done cycles mate, started using a few days before my 19th birthday. i'll be 21 in april.


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

Five-O said:


> 20yrs old wtf? jesus, you got some great potential for sure m8, lookin very good, what bout wheels?


 thanks mate, i'll get pics of the legs up soon


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

just out of interest what % bf would you put me at, judging from my pics


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I'd day around 12% BF


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

hackskii said:


> I'd day around 12% BF


 yeah i was thinkin about 12/13 %


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

i think lower, you have great definition, definetely capable of competing:lift:


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

Five-O said:


> i think lower, you have great definition, definetely capable of competing:lift:


 thanks mate, think i'll leave it a few years before i start considering that


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I would say lower also. Looking good Big Baggio.


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

winger said:


> I would say lower also. Looking good Big Baggio.


 thank you :kiss:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Baggio said:


> thank you :kiss:


No, thank-you! 

Can I ask how you got a name like Baggio? Please, please, please tell me it isn't associated with tea bag dont cha no........lol.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

winger said:


> No, thank-you!
> 
> Can I ask how you got a name like Baggio? Please, please, please tell me it isn't associated with tea bag dont cha no........lol.


Im sure he said it was something to do with that Wingy


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

20.. christ u look old!!lol

solid build mate keep it up


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

DB said:


> 20.. christ u look old!!lol
> 
> solid build mate keep it up


says Peter Fcuking Pan here ^^

ignore him mate he just jelous of your youth , he's actually 42 you know

nice build btw, you look heavier than your weight,,,,,


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> says Peter Fcuking Pan here ^^


easy grandad!! dont get all agitated and end up fallin over and breaking your hip ok old timer... 

i think i have finally found someone in thier 20's that looks the same age as me!lol


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

lol yeah i get that alot, i normally get told i look between 25 & 30, bit depressing realy


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

winger said:


> No, thank-you!
> 
> Can I ask how you got a name like Baggio? Please, please, please tell me it isn't associated with tea bag dont cha no........lol.


lol its an old nickname from school after the italian football player Roberto Baggio. i still get called 'badge' by most ppl now


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> ignore him mate he just jelous of your youth , he's actually 42 you know
> 
> nice build btw, you look heavier than your weight,,,,,


 thanks mate, coming from some1 with an incredible physique like yours thats a great compliment


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you look very good, big , lean, and pleasant to boot that helps as well around here.

On the bf id have you just a little lower than you think, but it dont matter what its, its how you look that counts.

Good effort, stick around and get posting.


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

John said:


> you look very good, big , lean, and pleasant to boot that helps as well around here.
> 
> On the bf id have you just a little lower than you think, but it dont matter what its, its how you look that counts.
> 
> Good effort, stick around and get posting.


thanks mate, i think i will


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB said:


> easy grandad!! dont get all agitated and end up fallin over and breaking your hip ok old timer...
> 
> i think i have finally found someone in thier 20's that looks the same age as me!lol


Dont be so hard on the old man.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Baggio said:


> lol yeah i get that alot, i normally get told i look between 25 & 30, bit depressing realy


tell me about it dude!! i get it all the time


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

John said:


> On the bf id have you just a little lower than you think, but it dont matter what its, its how you look that counts.


100% Agree here, I think as long as you can see your abs and you look good this is all that counts :lift:


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> nice build btw, you look heavier than your weight,,,,,


My thoughts also

Keep it up dude :lift:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

DB said:


> tell me about it dude!! i get it all the time


baggio looking good but you and db are lucky. Im28 and some people have said i LOOK like im in my 40's but when I shave the tash i look about 16(ive actually been told that I cant enter a club as I look young but my younger brother got in ).:beer1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Db and Baggio look good.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

your lookin well mate, still young aswell.

just keep it up and dont pack in like i did when i was your age or you'll end up like me and have a nightmare trying to get back in shape again.

and i wouldve said about 10-11% myself. them abs are nearly clear as day


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

view my pics


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Your looking really impressive mate im envious. BF about 11% IMO.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Jammy [email protected] your back looks awsome!!

But dude - 13 st - looking like that - you must be about 2 ft tall!


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

Aftershock said:


> Your looking really impressive mate im envious. BF about 11% IMO.


 thanks mate!


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

Ironman said:


> Jammy [email protected] your back looks awsome!!
> 
> But dude - 13 st - looking like that - you must be about 2 ft tall!


lol im about 5 foot 8. maybe ive just got a small head or summat lol, thats why i look bigger


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Baggio said:


> lol im about 5 foot 8. maybe ive just got a small head or summat lol, thats why i look bigger


Come to think of it, you do have a small head............lol...........j/k mate.


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

lol :boohoo:


----------

